# Auction purchases over weekend



## Overhauler (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi all , I drove 60 miles Saturday to a estate auction because of these two bikes that the auctioneer told me (over the phone) hung in a garage of this elderly couples home for over 30 years . I don't think they where ever left outside !
 They are a pair of 1963 - 2 speed kickback - with front mouse trap racks - Typhoon and Hollywood.............almost perfect condition except one very small dingy on the rear fender of the Hollywood (as seen in pic)and the masking tape is doing nothing . 
 After I get them cleaned up I will repost pics .
 After I got there and looked at them I was ecstatic , I knew the Typhoon was a kickback because the auctioneer told me it had automatic on the brake arm , but not both . I thought they would go high like most auctions , but I ended up bidding for choice topping out at $55 and took them both for $110 . I sure am glad I called him for more info ,  the sale bill just said 2 Schwinn bicycles lol .
 Tell me what you think , Lee


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 16, 2013)

You can't get original bikes in better condition than that!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice deal Lee. If these were single speeds at $55 era you would have done good. Being both are 2 speed kickbacks, you did real good. 
The kick backs alone can bring a nice return on your investments.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 19, 2013)

I had a very clean 63 Hollywood just like that, but without the front rack, and a Schwinn Approved single speed coaster. Sold it on ebay for $182!


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 19, 2013)

I gave them both a bath with car wash and some elbow grease , now cleaning on the chrome and spokes completed pics coming soon .


----------

